# Possible ringworm in butcher calf



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have two yearling calves scheduled to go to the butchers on Tuesday. Well today I was out feeding them (they are confined for fattening) and one of them turned around and I noticed several spots on his behind that were about the size of dimes and a few quarter sized spots....they were white in color (he is jet black) and I did not see any more any were else on his body. There were maybe 10 of them. I haven't ever seen any on any of my cows before. I look online at pics of ringworm, and it looks like that but the ones on him are much smaller and on his behind, not his face....like the articles say they will be. 

If it is ringworm, can he still be butchered? Will they not allow him in the meat market? Could it be something else, that ya'll may have heard of?


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

ringworm is a very treatable fungal infection if that's what it is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringworm


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, I read it can be treated....however it could take months and I want to butcher him on Tuesday


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Then butcher him. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

sammyd said:


> Then butcher him. I wouldn't worry about it.


 well what I was wondering, is can I still take him to be butchered? We aren't doing it ourselves. Do you think they will allow him in a slaughter house, where we were going to have him done?


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

this is what the CDC has to say about it

http://www.cdc.gov/nasd/docs/d001001-d001100/d001073/d001073.html



> Ringworm. This disease is a fungal infection of the skin on both humans and animals. It is transmitted easily by direct contact.
> 
> Reduce contact with diseased animals. Ringworm can be prevented by treating cases in pets and livestock, as well as people, so as not to be a source of further infection. Wear clothing that prevents skin contact with ringworm lesions. Keep stalls, stanchions, cages, and housing clean because ringworm fungi survive and grow in dirt, debris, and contaminated bedding.


beyond that i'd ask the butcher


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Never heard of it being an issue. But it might behoove you to check with your particular slaughterhouse.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I would butcher him too, it's not a problem in those circumstances but as Sammyd said, it might be wise to check out what the abbotoir requires. If they don't have any requirements then go for it because it's not going to detract from your meat in any way at all.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

